# Tropico 3 Bug



## KennyKiller (26. September 2009)

Hi ich hab mal in Tropico 3 ein Sandkastenspiel angefangen, hab enige Zeit gezockt, und da ich nicht gut bin haben sich irgendwann die Rebellen gegen mich erhoben und meinen Palast angegriffen, allerdings stehen sie jetzt schon seit mind. 3Jahren(Ingamezeit) vor dem Palast und machen garnichts. Der Rebellen Angriff wird immernoch angezeigt. Das Problem ist jetzt dass keine Touristen und Hochschulabsolventen mehr kommen, was soll ich jetzt denn machen?


----------



## PCBastler (5. Oktober 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mal in Tropico 3 ein Sandkastenspiel angefangen, hab enige Zeit gezockt, und da ich nicht gut bin haben sich irgendwann die Rebellen gegen mich erhoben und meinen Palast angegriffen, allerdings stehen sie jetzt schon seit mind. 3Jahren(Ingamezeit) vor dem Palast und machen garnichts. Der Rebellen Angriff wird immernoch angezeigt. Das Problem ist jetzt dass keine Touristen und Hochschulabsolventen mehr kommen, was soll ich jetzt denn machen?



Hi,
Hilft jetzt vielleicht nich grade weiter aber wenn du mich fragst dann würde ich einfach mal gukken wie du die wieder zufriedenstellst(falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast).Wenn das auch nicht klappt fang halt ein neues Spiel an.Achja sowas ähnliches gab es bei mir mit Imperium Romanum auch schon,ich hab den Aufstand dann einfach weg getcheatet.Wenns so ein Cheat für Tropico 3 gibt würde ich das auch mal probieren.

Gruß,PCBastler


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du den aktuellen Patch installiert? (Sollte sich ja eh im Startmenü des Spiels melden...)


----------

